# Yellow Angry Bird Knitted Hat Pattern



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Ta Da! The second in the series. Have fun! Sarah


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you so much for sharing these. ! My grandkids (and son in law) and nieces and nephews are into this big time.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

SarahRussell said:


> Ta Da! The second in the series. Have fun! Sarah


Great hat! Thanks for the pattern; I.ll add it to my queue.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Love your hats! My sister is way into this game and went nuts when she saw the first pattern. Will have to try to make both!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

SarahRussell said:


> Ta Da! The second in the series. Have fun! Sarah


This is a great-looking hat. My little nephew will love it!

I began to read the pattern and got stuck immediately. What is meant by "chart". I don't see a chart in this pattern. Maybe this pattern is too advanced for me.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow Sarah, thanks for the pattern. I got to play the game last night for the first time!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I couldn't believe that my 34 year old son plays Angry Bird. I am in the process of making the first pattern you posted as a request from my DIL. He kmows about it.Thanks again so much. Your pattern is the best I have seen. Most of them are crocheted. I just downloaded the pattern. Thanks, Sarah. ;0)


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Sarah, somewhere I missed out on the first pattern. Could you please direct me to where I can locate it? I, like others could only find them in crochet and I can not mangage it in that format. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. So nice to get a knit one


----------



## granmahoney (Oct 29, 2011)

Love the hat, but can't seem to download the pattern. What am I doing wrong???????


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. :lol:


----------



## deeklaver (Jan 3, 2012)

You made this from scratch? Wow. Starting my first pattern today. So happy,, it's simple though, smokers / shooters mittens. I will be attempting to put 'caps' on the index finger and the thumb. 

Bravo to you!! Thank you for sharing this, and for your ability to knit.. Without that, there would be no sharing your angry birds hats


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern; I did not, however, see a chart.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I was not able to download the pattern. When I click on the word Download, nothing happens. Any suggestions? I would like to have this pattern.


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! It was so much fun making the first one!


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I too was unable to download. Any ideas on how to do this??? Thanks


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

The chart is at the very end -- last page.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Wow Sarah, thanks for the pattern. I got to play the game last night for the first time!


Careful, you'll get hooked. I've wasted about a week of my life playing that game!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I, too, had problems downloading this pattern. First I tried to download when using Internet Explorer; then I went to Mozilla Foxfire and downloaded -- no problem.

Thanks, Sarah, very much, for sharing your fabulous patterns.

Pam


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi All,

Some of you couldn't find the chart. The way the pdf came out, there was a last page of instructions with only one paragraph on it. But there's a page after that -- the CHART! I know it's there because I just checked. Sarah


----------



## juliek818 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sarah, Thank you do much for posting these patterns! One of the young ladies at my nail shop is expecting, and she got hooked on Angry Birds after I told her about it. For the past few weeks I've been mulling over what to make for her baby, and I think I've found it.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

juliek818 said:


> Sarah, Thank you do much for posting these patterns! One of the young ladies at my nail shop is expecting, and she got hooked on Angry Birds after I told her about it. For the past few weeks I've been mulling over what to make for her baby, and I think I've found it.


You'll have to experiment with the measurements. The pattern makes an adult sized hat. You could probably go to a sport or DK yarn and size 4 and 5 needles. And the height of the hat before decreases will be different. Get a good baby hat patten and see what the measurements are. I think you could reduce the number of rows between the eyes and the "bib" a little for a baby's hat to reduce the rows taken up by the chart. Let us see your results! Sarah


----------



## ralphie (Dec 3, 2011)

I LOVE this! Thank you.


----------



## wingerlady (Apr 15, 2011)

I to missed the first. Could you direct me how to get it.

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

wingerlady said:


> I to missed the first. Could you direct me how to get it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandy


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49703-1.html


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.. My great grand daughter loves Angry Birds as do I and my son. Three hats coming up. Edith


----------



## Susie J (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful work and tahnks for the fantastic pattern!!


----------



## juliek818 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Ideally, I will share the results - but there are some things I just can't guarantee. I have about seven months till the little bird arrives. We'll see. . .


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

knittingmeme said:


> I was not able to download the pattern. When I click on the word Download, nothing happens. Any suggestions? I would like to have this pattern.


Nothing happened for me either. Maybe a pdf or Word doc please, if it's not too much trouble?


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Sarah,

Thank you so much for posting the instructions to this cute hat. You are a great knitter. :-D


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank u so much, these r great


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing, I am printing the pattern now.


----------



## bignana (Mar 28, 2011)

This is an awesome hat! That you for the download!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I do not the know what the game is but I like the angry bird hat. I would love to wear it a work or have my kids wear it when they are having one of those kind of days. Do you have a pattern link? On the inside maybe we can add a happy bird. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Lrushefsky said:


> I do not the know what the game is but I like the angry bird hat. I would love to wear it a work or have my kids wear it when they are having one of those kind of days. Do you have a pattern link? On the inside maybe we can add a happy bird. Happy knitting Linda


If you go to the picture on the first page and click "Download" below the picture, you'll find the pattern. Be sure to go all the way to the end to see the chart. The 5th page only has a couple of sentences on it, but the chart is on the 6th page. The red angry bird hat can be found at http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/12/18/1324266449913-angry_bird_hat_final.pdf. Sarah


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I really like this one. I will be making it.
Judy


----------



## bineie (Mar 11, 2012)

SarahRussell said:


> Ta Da! The second in the series. Have fun! Sarah


thanks for all these patterns, my grandsons, and son are always playing this game I think they will enjoy the hats.


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Yellow Angry Bird Knitted Hat Pattern


SarahRussell said:


> Ta Da! The second in the series. Have fun! Sarah


I have a question, you have dark red, orange, white and 
black, but in the picture, the black looks like a blue... 
so is it blue? I am getting ready to make this one for one of my grandsons for Christmas and wanted to get my yarn together...

thank you for the pattern and sharing your hard work with us...

Cynthia


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

TxCynDoll said:


> Yellow Angry Bird Knitted Hat Pattern
> 
> 
> SarahRussell said:
> ...


----------



## charlotte (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, I hope I get it done before Christmas for my granddaughter
char


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Here is the Angry Bird Hat Pattern by Sarah


----------

